# 14 Year old barn work?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you have not already seen this...
_https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs12.pdf
_You may need to copy and paste the link....there was a section about that $4 an hour wage too...read the whole article.

 There isn't much written about wages specifically on "horse farms" but on agricultural, yes.
Horse farms of any description fall under Ag. laws.
Depending upon what it is exactly you will be doing...it might be in your best interest to do "per-piece" wages. 
So if cleaning stalls you are paid "???" _per stall *not* per hour._

However, with your age I would not be "employing" you for any job where I had to pay a real wage.
To barter stall cleaning for a lesson reduced rate...maybe.
You are not legally allowed to do many jobs because of the risks involved and your age restrictions.
You are not old enough to be responsible *legally* to handle horses privately owned imo._ sorry_
You are unless owning and driving a car a unreliable worker status as you need someone to deliver you on time and pick you up on time from the place of employment.
That may sound harsh, but you are a "kid"...albeit one who wants to earn money, but still a kid who relies on to many other factors to get to work every single day.
Don't forget that if you work for wages you also pay income tax on those wages, so although you might get some $ back when you file tax returns,....


Some things to think about. 
If you really want correct answers call your states division of Department of Labor and talk to a service rep...:wink:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

In regards with working at a barn with other people's horses, it really is up to the BO, and your ability to work around and handle horses.

I was around your age when I started working at the barn I boarded at. My situation was a bit different than yours, however, because I did not get paid. I was working off my horse's board.

But, none of the other boarders had a problem with me handling and feeding their horses. After about a year of me working there, I even watched the barn for the BO for a long weekend. That being said, I was very lucky that I only lived about 5 minutes from the barn, and my parents didn't mind driving me when needed.

I don't know your whole situation, so my advice to you would be to start volunteering at a barn first to make sure your up for the work, and then look for a job working at a barn. If you're looking to get paid, you may have a better time getting hired at 15 years old.

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you =).


----------



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> In regards with working at a barn with other people's horses, it really is up to the BO, and your ability to work around and handle horses.
> 
> I was around your age when I started working at the barn I boarded at. My situation was a bit different than yours, however, because I did not get paid. I was working off my horse's board.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was hoping to be able to volunteer at the barn if I could not work for riding lessons (I take riding lessons at another place) for experience and trust from them. Then, one I turn 14/15 maybe they'll hire me. I hope I could get a little money so I could afford a horse depending how life is at the time. Thankfully, the barn is 9 mins away.  Thank you for the info/advice!


----------



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> If you have not already seen this...
> _https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs12.pdf
> _You may need to copy and paste the link....there was a section about that $4 an hour wage too...read the whole article.
> 
> ...



Thank you VERY VERY VERY much for all of the info and advice. It really helped me understand it more.


----------

